# Will Anything Encourage Ovulation?



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
I stopped taking my pill nearly 3 weeks ago and have yet to ovulate. I understand that it can take a while for my body to get back into the swing of things but I find myself obsessing over ovulation test strips! I've yet to get a positive and it's started to stress me out more than I'd like. I'm thinking about giving up on the strips as a negative result just makes me feel more stressed than before (not knowing). Are there any tips towards encouraging ovulation. I have been pretty stressed lately as my hormones are still all over the place after coming off the pill. I'm assuming that certainly doesn't help towards ttc. Any advice?
Anyone else in s similar situation? My test strips will go from no line whatsoever to a reasonably visible line in a few days. It never gets dark enough to be positive but will then fade to nothing again. :shrug:


----------



## Adventuretime

I havent been able to ovulate either and i stopped my pill a month ago...GL!:thumbup:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Good luck to you too! I was so hoping for a xmas pregnancy but I think I might have been a little optimistic!


----------



## Ladybuggz

I was hopeful for a fertility boost after the pill like some women experience but it's yet to happen :)


----------



## KalonKiki

At least you won't have to wait two years to get back in the swing of things like I did (I was on the depo provera for a year and it took me about two years to get back on normal cycles). I would stop taking the OPKs until you've had at least a couple of normal cycles, then start taking them again right after your period ends on the second cycle. For now, just have sex every other day, you may end up getting pregnant that way. There is no way to encourage ovulation as far as I know, but stress, illness, medication, and other factors will slow it down and even cause it to not happen at all. Just relax and ENJOY sex with your OH. Just because you're TTC doesn't mean that it shouldn't be fun. In fact, having fun with it and being casual about it instead of obsessing over it is the best way to get pregnant. If you can afford one, a fertility monitor might also be helpful and more accurate (if you can't afford the Baby Comp or Lady Comp then I would suggest the Ovacue).


----------



## Becki.S

Hi,

If you google herbal/natural remedies for irregular ovulation there's lots of herbal supplements you can take which have been proven to help. I'm at work atm so can't add the links but will add them on later when I get home for you.

Becki x


----------



## MindUtopia

My advice would be to give it some time and do whatever you need to do to be not stressed out. Stress can delay both ovulation and a period, which is why so many women try and try to get pregnant, stop for a month to give themselves a break from the stress, and then find out they got pregnant when they weren't trying. If you aren't planning to start TTC in the next month or two, I'd stop with the OPKs for now and give your body time to readjust. You'll just drive yourself nuts otherwise. 

If you really want to get used to charting your ovulation (I charted and to be honest, I wouldn't do it unless I was TTC), but if you really want to start early, then temp and chart CM and skip the OPKs. Not everyone finds them easy to use, it's easy for you to miss your LH surge altogether with them, and frankly they can't even tell you if you really ovulated (only that it's likely you might soon). None of the fertility books I read recommended them. Charting temps and CM was super helpful because it can actually tell you if you really did ovulate, which the OPKs can't, and you can't miss ovulation if you chart consistently. But you just stopped your pill a few weeks ago, so give it some time and try not to stress about it. Your body knows what it's doing and will sort itself out soon enough. You don't need any supplements or potions to ovulate unless you know you have a fertility problem, and I think sometimes women use them too soon and actually cause themselves problems they wouldn't have otherwise had. 

If it helps any I ovulated for the first time about 3 weeks or so after my last pill, then my cycles picked right back up as normal, and I was pregnant the next month. So definitely don't be worrying yet!


----------



## jj84

Crazy isn't it, how some people manage to ovulate after missing a pill or two and become pregnant accidentally, but when you ditch the pills and actually WANT to become pregnant, there's no bloody egg!

(Not in the same boat yet, but could be - was hoping to ditch the pills a week or two before my honeymoon in the hope I would ovulate then, but hmmm, maybe not)


----------



## Becki.S

Just looked at this thread again, apologies somehow my phone deleted my first paragraph! 
Prior to the natural remedy googling advice I suggested taking the previous posters advice with relaxing and giving your body some time to adjust, possibly start charting if you are worried/cycles don't settle down to track ovulation, then if it seems there may be a problem, to discuss natural remedies/supplements with your dr that may help. The info about it was for your interest. 

Becki x


----------



## Girly123

Hey hun, I took my last pill a week ago today and would be starting my new packet today if I was going to continue taking it but I'm not . So this is my chance to get my cycles back in routine (hopefully).

I am temping but not going to use opks until the new year if things aren't regular or anything.

Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Temping doesn't seem to do much for me because my temps are all over the place. Fortunately though I have my period on the same day every month, therefore I ovulate on the same day every month.


----------



## Angel wings

Im not overly impressed with the ovulation strips, I have used them in the past, and so has my friend, they were both negative, but she fell pregnant!

So I think there is a small window to catch a positive.

Maybe checking for CV would be a better result?

Lisa x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello 

#1 do not stress.

I got my first period 5 weeks after stopping the mini pill i ovulated after this period. 

I'm doing ovulation strips at the moment i just recently came off the depo injection my results are very different but just got to plot on :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope you get back in the groove of things sooner than I did after coming off of the depo. It took me two years to start bleeding at all and then another 9 months to stop bleeding! Basically it took me a little less than 3 years to get back on a normal cycle. I'll never get on the depo again.


----------

